# "Incra Jig Joinery System"



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I just saw this on local CL for $100. Can anyone tell me what this does? Is it a table saw thingy or a router table thingy (or both). It comes with the manual, templates, etc. All I could read on the cover of the manual was Incra Pro. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

Can be used on tablesaw or the router table. For 100 bucks I would definitely grab it. I paid 375 for my setup.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds like usnret is right. I have a couple of Incra's gadgets, but not the Pro. Incra does make very fine stuff. Go for it!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

USNRET Do you think this is the one you have. I'd do one of those link deals but don't know how (Bently always did that for me) but it is in the tools section of the Tulsa CL. Thanks for your input. I will jump on it if I can convince myself it's useful. What do you use yours for. I've never looked at any Incra stuff because of cost so don't know anything about it.


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

gfadvm, I looked at it on CL and it is an older model. I have the newest model, but even the original Incra jig can make all the fancy dovetail joints. The newest one is the LS. The Pro is just a little harder to setup than the LS model. Still I think it owuld be worth the 100 bucks. Just make sure it is all there and the locking mechanism works. 
Here is the manual from Incra's site http://incra.com/manuals/pro_man.pdf


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/art/2635515845.html

Here is the link


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

usnret Thanks for the link to the manual. That helps a lot.


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

Andy, I'm a big fan of Incra tools. I have the Ultra 24 with the TS table saw conversion kit. I think it's the best table saw/router fence money can buy. But things changed* A LOT* between the Pro and the Ultra. I wouldn't pay $50 for a Pro jig.

FYI- request a catalog on Incra.com and they'll send you a nifty DVD showing off their whole line - what it can do (in action). It's some pretty serious tool porn!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Grab it! I have the Incra system myself and it is the best thing going for a TS or a router table….The adjustible fence makes it very simple to cut repeatable cuts….and the router setup is something….I've done some of the double joints and they turn out superb.

I didn't know about the difference in versions…I have the Ultra on mine and it cost over $300 new.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I use Incra fence systems on my table saw and router table. There is no better and they will spoli you. I have not used the old models…mine are LS systems but just the fact that it is Incra gives it value.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

As Donny mentioned, I too would be hesitant. I just bought the LS Fence positioneer and my clamping mechanism looks much different. Your CL find might be an older model. Probably usable, and you'd probably like it, but might not be near as good as their current design. Just my 2c. I've configured mine so I can use in on the router table, or the TS. I even made a carying case so I could cart it to YOUR shop to use there.

BTW, I wonder why I waited so long to get one. Once you buy in to the incra philosopy, you'll love their fences. And everyone knows their miter gauges are great. 

*EDIT*: Looking further. *I DEFINITELY WOULD NOT GET IT*. It appears to be their 1992 design. Way inferior.


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

Andy, I suspect that most of the enthusiastic comments saying, "snap it up!" don't realize how old this thing is - and how greatly it differs from what we all think of as Incra. Before you do much of anything, have a look at this video (it's part 1 of 3 - you may want to watch parts 2 and 3 as well) - then compare what you saw to the operating instructions in the PDF posted by usnret. $100 may not be a big deal to you, but even so, I'd hate to see you get the wrong idea about Incra tools. They're stuff is absolutely dynamite - but it wasn't so great 20 years ago.

@rance - Incra rules are pretty awesome as well!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Donny and Rance _ Thanks a lot for your input. You guys just saved me $100 as I'm going to pass on this toy. Where should I send your checks? Rance is going to bring his when he comes to visit? Great!! Donny, $100 wasted is a HUGE deal to me.


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

A little late but, I'm with Rance and Donny on this, I have the ultra and now I cant imagine woodworking without it, however the pro is a whole different animal IMO. Not only can you make great joinery, but what I find is if you have to go back and recut a part (which I do ALL the time), it indexes exactly so your new cut will match your old one.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

The one I've got in my Amazon cart is almost $800. I've been wanting one for ages.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I saw a couple of those on CL in the past but decided to pass on it as it does not compare with what Incra offers these days in terms of functionality and I knew I would end up being disappointed. however the sale is no that overpriced. I would offer him $70 and even for $80 this is still a good fence for the money (albeit not at the same quality level of their current LS positioners)

you are still getting a good Incra fence for (hopefully under) $100.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

@Al - Before you hit "Buy", can you wait for me to post a blog on what I've done? It may be a few weeks, but I'll do my best. Unless you build many large things, my alternative may suffice for a long long time and be more versatile than what you are headed toward.

@gfadvm - I'll pick up my check when I come visit you.  PS: I'll need to know your name before I come visit though. LOL!

@Donny - Yes, Incra Rules! Aparently I drank some of the Kool-Aid.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have one and use it regularly. I would not sell mine for $100 so I guess that means I believe $100 is not a bad pricepurchase price BUT Incra now makes some that are much better. I would take a look at what is available today from Incra


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

I got the 36 LS Super system, that model is barley worth $100. offer $50


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Yep, the Incra Jig, their original, is around $50. Make sure it is the LS positioner before buying it.


----------

